# Big Problem (massive!)



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Well, the worst thing I can think of has happened. 

Tonight when Mrs Toshi came home I was cooking dinner (because I'm very domesticated :wink2: ). She went upstairs to change, and then opened the safe..... :shocking:

I didn't say anything, but I'm thinking "she's going to realise there's more than 20 watches in there"..... :shutup:

It gets worse...... :sweatdrop:

After about 20 minutes going through my watches (still I don't say anything, but I'm waiting for it) she eventually comes into the kitchen carrying 3 watches - my Seamaster 200 SHOM, my Doxa Sharkhunter and my (for now) Seamaster 300.....









I'm waiting for the shouting.....

She smiles (always a bad sign) and says.......

.... "could you make me a strap so I can wear one of these?" :fear:

and to think I was terrified that she'd moan about the number of watches I have - she wants to wear them??!! :swoon2:

Turns out she's read a fashion mag at work that said it's cool and trendy now for women to wear their partners watches - apparently 40mm plus looks sexy!!

This is the worst possible situation..... I mean, I baby all my watches, and she..... wants..... to... wear..... them :crybaby:

Now I have to say that in some ways I'm actually pleased she's taking an interest (although a slight interest would be best), but I have to come up with a cunning plan. This is where you lot come in...... what do I do?? :sadwalk:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Sell them to me :tongue2:

please

the safe isnt very safe either if the 710 can get in!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Blimey :blink:

Still, it could have been a lot worse - she could have gone off on one.

My solution would be to allow her to wear one or two of your least favourite (by telling her they really suit her) while encouraging her to start her own collection


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow Rich you had me going there :taz: - I was expecting you to say you'd injured yourself & couldn't make anymore straps :lol:

Very understanding wife you have there - Mine is too but if she knew half of what I get up to on the watch front I'd be walking the streets 

Paul


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

thats really bad mate get her an Alpha!!!!!

tell her it cost more than all the others!!!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

And you a strap maker!

Mate, you're f**ked! No offense meant... but to have to make the strap as well....

There must be an article somewhere you can show her in rebuttal that says that only lesbians wear mens watches. If not; I'll write you one meself

(I must say, tho', I admire her taste in watches....)


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

Just tell her that of course she can wear one of them, BUT tell her that some metals that some watches are made of can bring on premature ageing in women, something to do with how delicate their skin is, and see how quickly she go's off the idea, may be worth a go.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Blimey :blink:
> 
> Still, it could have been a lot worse - she could have gone off on one.
> 
> My solution would be to allow her to wear one or two of your least favourite (by telling her they really suit her) while encouraging her to start her own collection


I'm stalling like crazy at the moment. She's gone to the gym so I have some time to think (and post this plea for help!)

I'm not sure that she really noticed the numbers (and she doesn't know I have soem others hidden away) but I'd have preferred a domestic over how many there are rather than the thought of her wearing them <_<


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

plumsteadblue said:


> Just tell her that of course she can wear one of them, BUT tell her that some metals that some watches are made of can bring on premature ageing in women, something to do with how delicate their skin is, and see how quickly she go's off the idea, may be worth a go.


don't think that'll work to be honest. She'd realise I was trying to put her off.

I need a more cunning plan


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Rich I do feel for you, but try and focus on the positives as it could have been worse :blink:

a) Mrs Toshi decided on the PloProf

b ) Wants the space for her jewellery (That you've got to buy)

c) Tells you it time to downsize the collection


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

chris l said:


> And you a strap maker!
> 
> Mate, you're f**ked! No offense meant... but to have to make the strap as well....


Thanks Chris :sadwalk:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> a) Mrs Toshi decided on the PloProf


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > a) Mrs Toshi decided on the PloProf


See what I mean


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I cant think of a way out, just put your foot down and tell her to stop being so silly! If shes read it in a magazine it'l only be 'in' for a few months so she can do without!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

chris l said:


> There must be an article somewhere you can show her in rebuttal that says that only lesbians wear mens watches. If not; I'll write you one meself


Just done a google search for "lesbians large watches"...... didn't get what I was hoping for :shocking:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

she's right on the fashion thingy, big watches are becoming very popular amongst the fairer sex, although diamonds usually beset them, be careful she may go and get a bling bezel put on your doxa! :cry2:


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Let her wear them mate! Esther wears a few of mine, in fact she has permanently adopted the IWC Edison! TBH I would give her something that is not easily damaged! I chose the Edison but specifically said don't shower or get in the bath with it, so what did she do,two hours later got straight in the shower!!


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

oh let her wear them she may sprain her wrist before to much damage is done


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Toshi said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > There must be an article somewhere you can show her in rebuttal that says that only lesbians wear mens watches. If not; I'll write you one meself
> ...


Try that on images..


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

pg tips said:


> she's right on the fashion thingy, big watches are becoming very popular amongst the fairer sex, although diamonds usually beset them, be careful she may go and get a bling bezel put on your doxa! :cry2:


You're not helping, Paul :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

just tell her that as you don't wear her underwear she cant wear your watches

h34r: err you don't do you?? :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just hide them all, and tell her she must have imagined them


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mutley said:


> just tell her that as you don't wear her underwear she cant wear your watches
> 
> h34r: err you don't do you?? :lol:


no comment h34r:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Telll her she's free to wear them if you both dont fancy same one at once.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Just hide them all, and tell her she must have imagined them


I could say we were burgled while she was at the gym? :huh:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Get Mrs Toshi to join :rltb: that way we can see which one she's going with on Friday watch thread :lol: h34r:

Edit: Sorry Rich, that's not helping is it :hammer:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Get Mrs Toshi to join :rltb: that way we can see which one she's going with on Friday watch thread :lol: h34r:
> 
> Edit: Sorry Rich, that's not helping is it :hammer:


Can you imagine what Mrs Toshi would see if she joined? If she read back some of my posts? This is just getting worse :sadwalk:

Edit: No Phil, it's not helping much


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

Hello Rich

thought i would tell you what my 710 said when she found out about my collection (now down to 8)

"where and how do i sell these if anything happens to you"....................

I told her everything was in hand and not to worry about it!

she still wants to wear the ventura..NO-NO-NO


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

donnelly said:


> Hello Rich
> 
> thought i would tell you what my 710 said when she found out about my collection (now down to 8)
> 
> ...


Finally, someone who understands...... 

OK, I've got a cunning plan....... I'm going to put a couple of my least worn cheap watches in the safe before she comes back...... and then when she comes home I'll sit down with her and tell her "I know just the thing, but please take care of it because it's one of my favourites" :smoke:


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

Get her a HERC...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

She's been watching to much of this pair :lol: "Big M" got my GMT with exactly the same stories and I have only just got back. Apparently the skinny one wears a two tone Sub.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Tell her to buy her own .... and steer her towards ones you want


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

a nice 'Cough' eplica !! of the one she likes


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

Just rub some stinging nettle to the case back.

She'll wear - it'll itch - she'll give up

Blame it on the base metal and lock up the watches

( Sorry, this is the best I could think of, I'm a bit drunk on Vodka)


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Robert said:


> Tell her to buy her own .... and steer her towards ones you want


Darling, you know what would really suit you? An IWC Ocean 2000 :thumbsup:

OK, well I've put 3 watches away - an Astina 500m, a Vostok, and my orange monster...... :naughty:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

wish me luck guys. she'll be back any time.....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> orange monster...... :naughty:


You can't that's not playing fair :no:

:tongue2:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Let her try on the ones she wants. The ones you don't want her to wear just tell her they make her wrists look fat.

The ones you do want her to wear - Tell her they look great. :tongue2:

Alasdair

PS If she still likes the Doxa tell her there is a mad Scotsman threatened you that if he couldn't have it - no-one could :hammer:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Tell her to buy her own .... and steer her towards ones you want
> ...


Good luck on both fronts - the 'suits you' and the 'steer' :thumbsup:



Toshi said:


> wish me luck guys. she'll be back any time.....


You know you can blag your way out of this situation somehow :sweatdrop:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bill_uk said:


> thats really bad mate get her an Alpha!!!!!
> 
> tell her it cost more than all the others!!!


This is the only time I advocate the Alpha route 

You poor bugger


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

quick update (she's just gone to have a bath)......

The orange Monster went down like a lead baloon. She's not a fan of Monsters obviously.....

The Vostok didn't grab her attention, I thik because it's Russian, and she's very brand concious is Mrs Toshi.....

The Astina on the other hand..... she liked it :thumbsup:. Mind you I did tell her it was Swiss (little white lie, but needs must ). I've put the "other" watches in the safe after telling her none really suited. :naughty:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

"What do you think to this one darling"

Makes your wrists look fat love sorry try another 

Or send me your Doxa for safe keeping until the trend has died down h34r:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

That bought a bit of breathing space - now you have to come up with something for the longer term, like installing a secret hideyhole :secret: and relocating the bulk of the collection :naughty:

That will buy you some time to think up the excuse you will use when she finds it :lol:


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Get Mrs Toshi to join :rltb: that way we can see which one she's going with on Friday watch thread :lol: h34r:
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stanford said:


> That bought a bit of breathing space - now you have to come up with something for the longer term, like installing a secret hideyhole :secret: and relocating the bulk of the collection :naughty:
> 
> That will buy you some time to think up the excuse you will use when she finds it :lol:


agreed. I've been arranging a safety deposit box at the bank anyway, but not for this reason 

My best line when talking about the Astina....... "It's the rare quartz version, they didn't make many of them and they're impossible to find nowerdays!" - been reading too many eBay ads I think h34r: but it seemed to work

First thing tomorrow - a strap for Mrs T...... before she changes her mind :yes:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

"But darling do you really want to look like this?"










Problem solved :thumbsup:

I'll send my consultancy fee later btw 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Toshi said:


> My best line when talking about the Astina....... "It's the rare quartz version, they didn't make many of them and they're impossible to find nowerdays!" - been reading too many eBay ads I think h34r: but it seemed to work
> 
> *First thing tomorrow* - a strap for Mrs T...... before she changes her mind :yes:


Can you get *PINK* leather that quickly? :rofl:

(It's tuff at the top, eh?)


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Rich you really missed an opportunity to 'acquire' something new there... You could have steered the conversation to lets buy a new watch we both like


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm going to go against the trend - let her wear one, but start her on something which is not a particular favourite. After a day of wearing such a heavy watch she may not want to repeat the experience. My better half borrowed my full size SMP once, had no problem with that, but after an hour or so she took it off and said it was too heavy. I offered to buy her the ladies version, but she just said for me to spend my money on something I wanted.

My sister on the other hand "borrowed" an Oris BC Diver's (several years ago) from me - not seen it since! I just thought that I'd put it in a drawer somewhere & forgotten about it - until she sent me a pic of her wearing it in NYC! Still she's family & what you gonna do? The watch (when I last saw it):










My other friend "borrowed" this for his wedding in 2004 (less than 2 weeks after I bought it new from an AD), it's still on his wrist! Mind you I did get to wear for a whole day beforehand.










At least you'll know where yours are & that they'll arrive back again ..


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Are you mad Vince 

You lent your Omega out & still not got it back. Time to reclaim methinks!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> She's been watching to much of this pair :lol: "Big M" got my GMT with exactly the same stories and I have only just got back. Apparently the skinny one wears a two tone Sub.


Slightly OT, but is it just me, or do these two bring out previously unknown and rather frightening levels of rage and revulsion in anyone else? I can't even look at a photo without getting angry.

Oh, and Rich, surely the answer is a gift along these lines?


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

Just make sure you wear all your watches and claim you read it in a fashion magazine that its cool to look like a dodgy watch salesman, none left for her :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Tell her Stuart said she can borrow what she likes h34r: but...

*NOT THE 300! * :cry2: :cry2: :cry2:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Are you mad Vince


Who amongst us is not?



Mrcrowley said:


> You lent your Omega out & still not got it back. Time to reclaim methinks!


Been thinking the same thing every time I'm around theirs or they're around ours, but can't bring myself to. At least it's getting worn every day ..


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

quoll said:


> Slightly OT, but is it just me, or do these two bring out previously unknown and rather frightening levels of rage and revulsion in anyone else? I can't even look at a photo without getting angry.


If I knew who those two trannies were then probably - but I've no clue.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

So now we know...you have been passing Mrs Toshi's collection off as your own all this time..tut..tut...

Now, must ask Nikki if i can borrow the MQ... :lol:

Keith


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

VinceR said:


> quoll said:
> 
> 
> > Slightly OT, but is it just me, or do these two bring out previously unknown and rather frightening levels of rage and revulsion in anyone else? I can't even look at a photo without getting angry.
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Nice one Vince :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> She's been watching to much of this pair :lol: "Big M" got my GMT with exactly the same stories and I have only just got back. Apparently the skinny one wears a two tone Sub.


PMSL when Gordon Ramsay named his two pigs after them, his reasoning was that one of the pigs had a fat arse and the other had no tits.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Brillaint thread... I keep buying my other half watches... she has a new one every 4-6mths and has a great Omega collection now... hmm... LOL


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow have to say that id love a mate to lend me an Omega on the same basis as you Vince 

But Rich i think you need to get to the market and get her some cheap big watch to keep your safe


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Update.....

Currently making Mrs T a strap for the Astina. She's due back early today :sweatdrop:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

mattbeef said:


> Wow have to say that id love a mate to lend me an Omega on the same basis as you Vince


Well a mate is a mate, a watch is just stuff ..


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

Toshi said:


> Update.....
> 
> Currently making Mrs T a strap for the Astina. She's due back early today :sweatdrop:


i don't know why i never thought of it before why dont you tell her that you are only looking after the watches for a forum member as his wife wants to wear them

don't forget the pics with the finished article


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

potz said:


> Such cruelty to the poor porkers ... He's had them made into bangers now anyway.


Indeed! As opposed to bangee wannabe's ..


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Rich, I am truly sorry to say that this is about the funniest thread I have read for ages :lol: ... I really thought the worst thing would be that the 710 detects the amount of watches one has collected over a short period of time; but it is a classic that she wants to wear them :lol: ! That is smashing  !

Maybe a stupid idea, but have you ever thought about simply saying the truth? Something like "Listen Darling, this watches are very old and fragile and have been purchased for collection purpose only. They do get their wrist-time once in a while, but have to be handled carefully and respectfully otherwise their movements may break. You know that fixing is about 400-800 GBP Darling, don't you  ? Give it a try... and order some Alphas, just in case  !!!

all the best

Jan

(still laughing...)


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Toshi said:


> This is the worst possible situation..... I mean, I baby all my watches, and she..... wants..... to... wear..... them :crybaby:
> 
> Now I have to say that in some ways I'm actually pleased she's taking an interest (although a slight interest would be best), but I have to come up with a cunning plan. This is where you lot come in...... what do I do?? :sadwalk:


Oh-oh, you're a poor man!

Try to get 3 of her bras and ask her, if she can make them wider in return... :tongue2:

Perhaps you can beat her down to one or two watches.

Andreas


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Toshi said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > There must be an article somewhere you can show her in rebuttal that says that only lesbians wear mens watches. If not; I'll write you one meself
> ...


Yes you did....

:huh:


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

JHM said:


> Rich, I am truly sorry to say that this is about the funniest thread I have read for ages :lol: ... I really thought the worst thing would be that the 710 detects the amount of watches one has collected over a short period of time; but it is a classic that she wants to wear them :lol: ! That is smashing  !
> 
> Maybe a stupid idea, but have you ever thought about simply saying the truth? Something like "Listen Darling, this watches are very old and fragile and have been purchased for collection purpose only. They do get their wrist-time once in a while, but have to be handled carefully and respectfully otherwise their movements may break. You know that fixing is about 400-800 GBP Darling, don't you  ? Give it a try... and order some Alphas, just in case  !!!
> 
> ...


I think Jan hit it on the head with this level of communication, though I'd go for "scratching will devalue their value materially" rather than the movements may break line if we're going for truthfullness.

Thanks for amusing us with this situation we can all identify with!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Well, I think I've managed to avoid the catastrophe. 

Wife home, strap finished and fitted to the watch, and wife now wearing watch (after changing her blouse so it "doesn't clash" :blink: ).

Her first wrist shot on the forum :lol:










Phew!

I think I will have to have a "little chat", but I'll let the dust settle first. She seems made up with the Astina, so I've actually come out of this with some brownie points :tongue2:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

:clap: *Bravo! * THAT was a close call if you know what I mean Rich


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Congrats on coming out with not only the majority of your collection safe, but some brownie points! Actually the watch works well on your wifey ..


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Job well done Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> :clap: *Bravo! * THAT was a close call if you know what I mean Rich


Yes, know exactly what you mean - Phew :sweatdrop:



VinceR said:


> Congrats on coming out with not only the majority of your collection safe, but some brownie points! Actually the watch works well on your wifey ..


It does, doesn't it. She normally wears a lady Datejust, so this is a lot bigger (about 42mm case size), and TBH she couldn't wear anything bigger, but it does like good. Tiny strap though - I wish everyone had wrists her size - I'd save a fortune in leather!! :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> She's been watching to much of this pair :lol: "Big M" got my GMT with exactly the same stories and I have only just got back. Apparently the skinny one wears a two tone Sub.


It could do serious harm to Rolex`s reputation if those two sl*gs consider them cool 

BTW although I`ve never met them & have only caught (thankfully) brief sightings of the pair in action on TV, I loath & detest them & all they stand for 

Anyway back on topic, close call there Rich, this is the only time I would recommend someone to get some cheap fakes to replace those in your safe which you then move to your safety deposit :wink2: :lol:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW although I`ve never met them & have only caught (thankfully) brief sightings of the pair in action on TV, I loath & detest them & all they stand for


Have to disagree as i think the chubbier one has a certain twinkle in her eyes that mark her out as a dirty bitch :lol: :tongue2:

Alasdair


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > She's been watching to much of this pair :lol: "Big M" got my GMT with exactly the same stories and I have only just got back. Apparently the skinny one wears a two tone Sub.
> ...


Here's a little known snippet about Trinny that you won't find in the gossip columns... she likes to read the 'paper when she goes 'for a sit down'. Fact! :lol:


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Rich, get a PRS-14 quick! She'll never know it from the SM300 h34r:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nalu said:


> Rich, get a PRS-14 quick! She'll never know it from the SM300 h34r:


That might have to be the plan, Colin, if the Astina doesn't do it :lol:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW although I`ve never met them & have only caught (thankfully) brief sightings of the pair in action on TV, I loath & detest them & all they stand for


Regretfully, these two have made into onto Oz TV in recent times. Just listening to them sets my teeth on edge, let alone looking at them - talk about mutton dressed as lamb. They're both "double baggers" IMO, the second bag being backup in case the first one falls off....... :bag:

Have thoroughly enjoyed reading the posts on this thread - LMFAO!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I caught a glimpse of them on the box recently at work going up to people in the street apparently commenting on how they "don`t colour co-ordinate" (or some such garbage), I would have loved to see someone tell the sl*gs to feck off while giving them a good slapping







:lol:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Just tell her you're minding those 3 for your mistress


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Toshi,

All you needed to say is that you were keeping a few of my watches :blink:

my misses loves modeling my watches, but she can't wear them


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> Toshi,
> 
> All you needed to say is that you were keeping a few of my watches :blink:
> 
> ...


Neal, I think I recognise your wife. Have we met?

h34r:


----------

